# Ayuda con el puerto paralelo



## juano23 (Sep 19, 2006)

Mi problema es que estoy haciendo mi tesis , y mi tema es "Dispositivo digital que permita la lectura del sistema braille a personas no videntes, controlado por un computador" a través del puerto paralelo.

En un principio pensé en hacer una impresora Braile .. pero sorpresa !! Ya existe. 

La idea es un dispositivo que utilice relé para accionar las manillas que den el relieve a los puntos Braile , no imprime sino que se accionan dando la sensación de relieve al no vidente.

Ayuda , necesito el material para investigar o un indicio de cómo hacerlo.

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2006)

Hola, yo he realizado algunas pruebas con el puerto paralelo, pero necesitaria que seas mas preciso con lo que necesitas para ve si puedo ayudarte.


----------



## juano23 (Sep 27, 2006)

hola gracias por tu respuesta y gracias por interesarte en verdad estoy desesperado y te envio el anteproyecto hasta donde lo tengo avanzado para que te empapaes del tema y despues me envias tus dudas igual estamos en contacto y espero tu ayuda gracias por tu paciencia


----------



## JV (Sep 30, 2006)

Lei el archivo, dame un par de dias para pensarlo y te doy mi opinion. Te consulto, que tamaño tiene que tener el dispositivo?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 1, 2006)

creo que es un proyecto demasiado ambicioso, pero...


pero ya que escribo halla van algunas ideal.
La parte mecanica es la mas dificil y costosa, en tu caso.

Una idea que creo te sera factible.

Un motor paso a paso que barrera linea a linea, este motor lo sacas de una disquetera,  pregunta al cole si tienen alguna para desguazar, seguro que te dan una caja llena.
El motor de las disqueteras te permite realizar un movimiento rectifineo.


Otro motor paso a paso normal (giratorio). Este morotr tienen en el eje los  puntos de todas las cobinaciones de puntos, girando se pone la conbinacion que interesa.
Un rele que golpea los puntos que deben salir y deja intactos los que no deben.

Un mecanismo mecanico que permita que los puntos este salidos o borrados.


Los puntos serian como unos cilindros.

como puedes ver la mecanica es compleja.


----------



## juano23 (Oct 3, 2006)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Lei el archivo, dame un par de dias para pensarlo y te doy mi opinion. Te consulto, que tamaño tiene que tener el dispositivo?



ok gracias, la verdad es muy dificil y si consultame sobre el tamaño.
gracias pana por tu interes y estoy en contacto con uds pa cualquier sugerencia buene o mala


----------



## juano23 (Oct 3, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> creo que es un proyecto demasiado ambicioso, pero...
> 
> 
> pero ya que escribo halla van algunas ideal.
> ...





ok gracias por tus respuesta . la verdad es muy complejo y costosa pero es dificil mas no imposible.
espero poder hacerlo y si necesito ayuda te vuelvo a molestar. pero si me quieres dar una mano con el material para investigar o algun enlace de interes, estoy muy agradecido.
por cierto, es verdad eso de los cilindros, mas o menos como unos leds ese seria el tamaño, aprox, bueno cualquier ayuda te lo agradezco


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 3, 2006)

el problema reside en el coste, en teoria podrias utilizar un electroiman por cada punto, te imaginas la cantidad que necesitarias.... demasiados.

Por eso te explique ese metodo que es similar al que utilizan los scaners para scanear un documento. Constan de un sensor lineal que un motor paso a paso barre toda la superficie.

Esto si que es facil.

el  otro problema es que los pibotes(led) se aguanten salidos cuando se le golpea y luego puedan volver a su posicion inicial.


En principio lo del motor escaneador lo dejamos como elemento factible.

Ahora vamos a pensar con otro metodo para hacer lo que columnas, que suelen 3 puntos .
Por lo que necesitarias tres electroimanes o reles desmontados.
El cilindo tiene pegado en su base una chapa metalica (de un bote de lentejas) y en la caja tambien pegaras otra chapa mas gruesa, lo ideal seria de un transformador normal lo mas cerca de los seis pibotes un iman permanente un poco potente tipo neomidio (en los CDROMS rotos dentro optica hay dos de pequeñitos)
La idea es que el pibote se quede pegado arriba por el magnetismo de la chapa, pero cuando pase el electroiman por debajo logre despegarlo y caiga el piyuelo.

El autocero es un simple hierro/muelle que sube los pibotes a su posicion de reposo que es arriba.

Evidentemente hay una guia que impide que los pibotes se caigan cuando el electroiman los despega.


El unico problema que tiene este sistema es que si aprietasfuerte se te unden los pibotes.
deberias una vez el motor a dado todo el recorrido bloqee mecanicamente todos los pibotes, una forma seria con una red de hilo o algo similar. tensado por el mismo motor.
O tambien haciendo taladros inclinados y mellas en el cilindro, pero eso ya es mas complicado.


----------



## JV (Oct 3, 2006)

Hola juano, he visto algo que te puede ser de utilidad, son unos cilindros de pequeño tamaño parecidos a lo que planteaste (LED), los vi en un lavarropas automatico, es usado para trabar la tapa en el momento que esta en funcionamiento, el recorrido no es mucho, unos 4mm pero puede servirte. Lo que no pude establecer es si soportan mucho presion porque estaba instalado. Te diria que veas si se pueden conseguir por alla en algun service de lavarropas o casa de repuestos. 

Cuantas letras tiene que poseer el sistema?? precisas 6 cilindros para formar una letra, pero el sistema braille tiene letras dobles asi que el minimo es de 12, por lo que entendi en la imagen de tu anteproyecto la idea es tener palabras completas, lo cual influye en el sistema de control.


----------

